# Bass



## mulletfishin37 (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught in a lake by my house.







caught in my friends lake.







caught at blackjack creek.







caught in jay.







caught in jay.







caught in jay.







caught in jay.







caught in jay.

Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## mulletfishin37 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, first time posting pics.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a good day with the boy. Enjoy them while hes young.


----------



## mulletfishin37 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am the boy.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, thanx for the post and pics. It looks like you had a great day.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mulletfishin37 (7/13/2008)*I am the boy.


*This is a first for me. I have heard people say " I'm the Man" but never until now "I'm the Boy". *



*Great Report. *

*Don't forget to take Daddy fishing when you have time. *



*"I am the Boy" may show up in my signature field soon. Cool.*


----------

